# KDOGG331 chat thread



## kdogg331 (May 9, 2017)

Hi everyone!

As we all know, BYC is down for a few days, so I figured I would come here. I actually was not planning to but I guess I'm more addicted than I thought 

Anyway, I have already found lots of threads to join, mostly some of the same ones I'm on over at BYC that our BYC friends were kind enough to start here, but some new ones too.

I can't believe I have found threads to participate in so quickly.

I feel like I'm home already 

And I want to thank everyone here for the warm welcomes to everyone. I know it must be hard having this quiet place become so loud so fast so thanks for putting up with us. 

If anyone wants to chat, feel free to.


----------



## TAH (May 9, 2017)

It is different for everyone! 

Anyway how are you?


----------



## kdogg331 (May 9, 2017)

Very true! 

I'm good thanks how are you?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 9, 2017)

Hi. Hey BYC peeps, one thing, most chat threads are in the games jokes and fun so if you want to join mine too, you'd be more then welcome over there.


----------



## TAH (May 9, 2017)

I am good, still really tired but I am going to force myself to wake up fully! 

Going to tackle a other big training day with my dog and see how it goes!


----------



## kdogg331 (May 9, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hi. Hey BYC peeps, one thing, most chat threads are in the games jokes and fun so if you want to join mine too, you'd be more then welcome over there.



Whoops, sorry about that! I wasn't sure where to put it. Is there a way to move it?

Thanks, I'll join 



TAH said:


> I am good, still really tired but I am going to force myself to wake up fully!
> 
> Going to tackle a other big training day with my dog and see how it goes!



Yeah, I'm tired too, being tired is annoying lol but we gotta get up some time, right?

Oh sounds nice!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 9, 2017)

Hey Kdog, I'm stalking you.


----------



## TAH (May 9, 2017)

kdogg331 said:


> Whoops, sorry about that! I wasn't sure where to put it. Is there a way to move it?
> 
> Thanks, I'll join
> 
> ...


Yeah, once I got up I was fine it was just getting to that point, lol.


----------



## Leahs Mom (May 9, 2017)

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Hey Kdog, I'm stalking you.



Then I guess I'm stalking you both


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 9, 2017)

Hi Leahs Mom, glad to see you made it over here, it's a tad confusing, but I'm figuring stuff out. How are you?


----------



## Leahs Mom (May 9, 2017)

Pretty good.  Was going to sell 4 of my sfh but having second thoughts.  Maybe I'll have to message you and tell you what's going on and see what you think.


----------



## kdogg331 (May 9, 2017)

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Hey Kdog, I'm stalking you.





Leahs Mom said:


> Then I guess I'm stalking you both



LOL glad to have such a fan club! How are you guys?



TAH said:


> Yeah, once I got up I was fine it was just getting to that point, lol.



LOL always the worst part! I randomly had a tired wave around 2:30 haha


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 9, 2017)

Leahs Mom said:


> Pretty good.  Was going to sell 4 of my sfh but having second thoughts.  Maybe I'll have to message you and tell you what's going on and see what you think.


I haven't even begun to figure out messaging, I look forward to it.


----------



## kdogg331 (May 9, 2017)

So the broody, Penny my Buff Orpington, is DEFINITELY broody. I decided to let them out after the rain so they could eat bugs etc. thinking she would come running out but she didn't. So I opened the coop door to look inside and she puffed up real big! And I think she made some noises at me. I had seen people post that's what broodies do but she never had. Well, she did today. But thankfully Penny is also one of my gentlest chickens so she didn't pitch a fit or attack me when I opened the nest box lid and lifted her out. I set her down and she seemed really happy to be out foraging!! Well, that lasted maybe a minute or two before she was back inside the run! She ate some food (which I'm glad about cause she must have been hungry) and went right back in the coop!! Well, when she discovered no eggs (I had just taken them when I evicted her), she came back out! She proceeded to look distraught, pacing around the run, softly clucking, scatching in the litter, etc... after a few minutes of that, I felt dreadful and brought her out again and she went peacefully. She foraged a bit longer and joined the other girls but then back to the run. So finally the third time, I go grab her and this time I put her wayyy over by the compost pile, a couple hundred feet from the run, thinking she will not go back....  well, she did run back to the general coop area but did NOT go back in!!! I'm glad she got to have fun. But she did go back in when they went to bed..... :/

But anyway, the reason I say she is DEFINITELY broody is because the last time I grabbed her right when she was eying the coop, thinking of going in, she puffed up real big, wing down, and I think hissed at me!!! Never seen her do that before!! But I was able to grab her, she doesn't attack, just warns lol oh and then she screamed all the way to the compost pile

But the other hilarious thing is Penny is my smallest chicken, I mean truly TINY, yet when she puffs up like that, she looks massive and somehow can manage to cover eggs....

Also, I think she would make a good mother? Judging by the way she was looking for her eggs/distraught when I took them and how she got all mad and pissy with me when there aren't even eggs or chicks to protect....

Soooo yeah....

Pretty hilarious seeing my smallest gentlest chicken puff up and get aggressive. 

Now that I know she is definitely broody though I will try the broody breaking tactics.

Also she ate but did not drink. Is that normal? I'm a little worried about her.

Oh and I feel like a jerk and terrible person with how distraught she was. 

And Diva, one of my EEs, figured out how to follow me and the rake and found TONS of worms lol like really, I would see one but she would find like 3-5. Or I wouldn't even see any but there would be tons. Expert worm hunter extraordinaire. 

So yeah.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 9, 2017)

Broodies are crazy, screeching, pecking, demented creatures. A few become zombies, not a peep out of them, others are so dramatic, fighting and cluck clucking.

Don't feel bad, I put my coffee can over their heads to keep them from attacking me when I carry them to the pen with the rooster in it. He keeps them from sitting.

She will be broody again more than likely within a month or two. I got several broodies currently, some have been put to work in my sweat shop of hatching, others get broke.

I like my buff Orpingtons, they are one of my favorite breeds.


----------



## kdogg331 (May 9, 2017)

Yeah, I think she falls more into the dramatic category. 

I wish I had a rooster or I would try that haha

Really!? I didn't realize they went broody so often! If she's broody when I move them to the new coop, I might actually take her up on that.

Yeah, I have 3 and I love mine! Although lately I love my BA's too. They used to be kind of mean and my least favorite but they have really settled down a lot and are the only ones that squat. They seem almost timid. Though still loud and bold ha

But yeah, I love the BO. Mine are really small though. 

Is that just genetics or is there a way to beef them up?

Also sorry my other post got so long winded


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 9, 2017)

Wind away.

Orpington can take up to 2 years to reach full size, yours are still younger yet? Mine seem to continue to enlarge as they get older, though I've had a few that are a bit smaller than others.

I used to have a few nosey favorite Australorp, they are another great breed. Yours sound like they need a man.


----------



## kdogg331 (May 9, 2017)

Thank you! 

They were hatched October 2015 so like a year and a half old? My other Orpingtons are little bigger but Penny I think might just be a runt. They're also hatchery birds.

I am learning to love my Australorps. They're great. But I love all my chickens. 

LOL I wish I could have a rooster.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 9, 2017)

kdogg331 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> They were hatched October 2015 so like a year and a half old? My other Orpingtons are little bigger but Penny I think might just be a runt. They're also hatchery birds.
> 
> ...


I could send you a few, I have plenty, especially the little guys.

I like my hatchery birds. They are more active than breeder birds, though a few of mine are too active.


----------



## kdogg331 (May 9, 2017)

I'd take you up on it if you were closer and if we didn't have close neighbors in the back hah what do you think about no crow collars?

Yeah, mine are all great and I love them, I just thought it might make them smaller compared to breeder birds? Although my Australorps and BR are huge haha but yeah, all mine are active and lay well too


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 9, 2017)

I personally don't like no crow collars, roosters crow, they are proud of it, trying to stifle that by choking isn't something I want to do, plus I like crowing, though I have wanted to strangle a rooster or two on occasion. I don't believe they work long term anyways.


----------



## Leahs Mom (May 10, 2017)

Good morning peeps!

I want a couple of Buff Orpingtons to hope for a broody.


----------



## kdogg331 (May 10, 2017)

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I personally don't like no crow collars, roosters crow, they are proud of it, trying to stifle that by choking isn't something I want to do, plus I like crowing, though I have wanted to strangle a rooster or two on occasion. I don't believe they work long term anyways.



Yeah, those were kind of my thoughts as well. Some people say they work really well and I'm sure they do for them but it always seemed kind of mean to me to choke them. They say it doesn't choke them, they don't care (or even like it), they back to being a chicken, etc. But how does it lower the volume of their crowing? It has to restrict some air flow through the airways, aka choke, somehow or else the volume would be the same, right? Plus I've seen people say they try to crow and it's pathetic and/or the hens don't take them seriously anymore or even treat them worse and that's just sad to me. :/ gosh, I guess I really don't like them after all haha. I mean, if people want to use it, that's fine and I don't have a problem, but I just realized I don't think I would. I was really hoping I could because we have neighbors and also don't want to be woken up but it doesn't seem fair to stifle it just because I want him to be quiet or to only get him just to stifle him. But I do hear they are excellent protectors and we could hatch chicks hah



Leahs Mom said:


> Good morning peeps!
> 
> I want a couple of Buff Orpingtons to hope for a broody.



Good morning!

My BO's are great.  you'd probably have more luck with a breeder bird for broodies though but I got lucky (or unlucky) with one of my hatchery gals going broody a lot lol


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 10, 2017)

Leahs Mom said:


> Good morning peeps!
> 
> I want a couple of Buff Orpingtons to hope for a broody.


All my hatchery buff so far haven't gone broody, though one is close, but so far is only a screeching terror in the nests.


----------



## Leahs Mom (May 10, 2017)

I don't have any leads for a good breeder on the Buffs.  Any leads?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 10, 2017)

Leahs Mom said:


> I don't have any leads for a good breeder on the Buffs.  Any leads?


Sorry no, I currently have 11 various colored Orpingtons from MPC under my bantams, but it will be a good long while before I can tell quality. 

Are you looking for American or English? I have come across a few places that have websites but I don't know anything about them.


----------



## kdogg331 (May 10, 2017)

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> All my hatchery buff so far haven't gone broody, though one is close, but so far is only a screeching terror in the nests.



LOL screeching terror.

I have heard hatchery birds don't usually go broody because they had that bred out of them to increase egg production? But apparently my girl missed the memo LOL




Leahs Mom said:


> I don't have any leads for a good breeder on the Buffs.  Any leads?



I would check the American Poultry Association website and/or look for a Buff Orpington club or association, there might be breeders listed there but idk if they do that. You could also check Craigslist or different Facebook groups. They might not be as reliable and you do have to check them out to be sure they're actually reputable and really breeder birds, not some hack breeding his hatchery birds hah, but sometimes reputable breeders advertise on there. I would also say check on the Buff Orpington thread and ask in the breeders/hatcheries section of the forum for leads BUT as we know, BYC is down. But when it's back up you should do that.


----------



## kdogg331 (May 10, 2017)

Okay turns out they don't list breeders but the Livestock Conservancy does.

https://livestockconservancy.org/index.php/heritage/internal/orpington

Sorry nevermind, Orpington isn't on the list?  not sure why they have a page for them then.. there are tons of other cool chickens on the list though and even seemingly common ones. 

Anyway, just ignore what I say haha


----------



## kdogg331 (May 10, 2017)

The original image wouldn't upload so I took a screenshot and that worked, though it didn't at first. I have been trying since yesterday to upload this dang picture LOL

Here is Penny puffed up at me yesterday. Wanted to post it to make up for my wall of text but it wouldn't upload. But better late than never right?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 10, 2017)

Cute, I have one who looks just like her.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 10, 2017)

I find posting photos slower, and after my first photo I got a pop up saying I'm out of photo memory???

I also haven't gotten alerts to posts on threads I'm following, I though I had things figured out.

What good is it to follow people if I don't get alerts to what they are doing?

No need to answer all these questions, they are mostly rhetorical.


----------



## kdogg331 (May 10, 2017)

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Cute, I have one who looks just like her.



LOL 



oldhenlikesdogs said:


> I find posting photos slower, and after my first photo I got a pop up saying I'm out of photo memory???
> 
> I also haven't gotten alerts to posts on threads I'm following, I though I had things figured out.
> 
> ...



I am having issues with photos too but mine just says there was a problem uploading the picture. Nifty is working on it I think


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 10, 2017)

Okay, I've had enough, I want to go home. I don't like it here.


----------



## kdogg331 (May 10, 2017)

Awww home will be ready soon!!!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 10, 2017)

But it will be all different,( insert adult temper tantrum here), nothing will ever be the same. I am enjoying easier access to the emojis.


----------



## kdogg331 (May 10, 2017)

Hmm, that's true but Nifty said it will be almost exactly the same as the old site, just a little different, and in the videos he's posted it does look like the BYC we know and love 

But yes, the easy access to emojis is very nice! Though not quite the expansive collection we have back home


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 10, 2017)

Seriously, I probably should read those posts more, my understanding was it would be similar to this site, I don't care for this site. I would use the mobile version of BYC, so emojis weren't available like they are in the desktop version. I only have my kindle emojis.


----------



## Leahs Mom (May 10, 2017)

Okay...I heard from several people that their hatchery buffs did go broody.  I wonder....

And...I like the subscription page on the old byc better...I can keep track easier of what I want to look at and how many posts.  This one is confusing.  so I hope that they keep the same "subscription" format.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 10, 2017)

Leahs Mom said:


> Okay...I heard from several people that their hatchery buffs did go broody.  I wonder....
> 
> And...I like the subscription page on the old byc better...I can keep track easier of what I want to look at and how many posts.  This one is confusing.  so I hope that they keep the same "subscription" format.


It is confusing and requires extra poking on my part to look at my watched threads, I guess that's what I'm looking at.

I'm not sure why none of my hatchery BO ever go broody, some get close. For me it's a relief because I have plenty of others going broody for me. 

Do you need them to go broody? You could always get something like a Cochin who will definitely go broody.

What about your buckeye? Any of them showing signs? They are breeder birds right?


----------



## kdogg331 (May 10, 2017)

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Seriously, I probably should read those posts more, my understanding was it would be similar to this site, I don't care for this site. I would use the mobile version of BYC, so emojis weren't available like they are in the desktop version. I only have my kindle emojis.



Well I thought it would be like that originally because Nifty sort of worded it that way, probably not on purpose, but like saying it's the same host as the other 3 sites and to go here to get used to the format etc. but in later updates it appears it's almost identical to BYC and the videos confirm. 



Leahs Mom said:


> Okay...I heard from several people that their hatchery buffs did go broody.  I wonder....
> 
> And...I like the subscription page on the old byc better...I can keep track easier of what I want to look at and how many posts.  This one is confusing.  so I hope that they keep the same "subscription" format.





oldhenlikesdogs said:


> It is confusing and requires extra poking on my part to look at my watched threads, I guess that's what I'm looking at.
> 
> I'm not sure why none of my hatchery BO ever go broody, some get close. For me it's a relief because I have plenty of others going broody for me.
> 
> ...



Minr went broody so there is a chance lol 

And yes, the whole alert system/watched threads is very confusing


----------



## Leahs Mom (May 11, 2017)

I only have 2 buckeye pullets out of the group.  One is laying; I've not seen the other lay yet.  

Yes, I do want at least one broody to do the raising work


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 11, 2017)

Leahs Mom said:


> I only have 2 buckeye pullets out of the group.  One is laying; I've not seen the other lay yet.
> 
> Yes, I do want at least one broody to do the raising work


So you must only have a couple of chickens currently. You do need more. I have too many broodies in all different breeds, but no Orpingtons. I think that will change if I get some out of my hatching eggs.

My barnevelder hatching eggs arrived today, I'm hoping a few of the 6 are double blues, but black laced are fine too. I like my barnevelder, the roosters are always gentle.


----------



## Leahs Mom (May 11, 2017)

Right now I have the 4 sfh that we've conversed about, 1 hatchery RIR, 1 hatchery Easter Egger, 1 Hatchery BR, and 2 Buckeyes.

Total of 9.


----------



## Leahs Mom (May 11, 2017)

@oldhenlikesdogs 
Too bad we don't live closer.  I'd nab one of your broodies


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 11, 2017)

Leahs Mom said:


> Right now I have the 4 sfh that we've conversed about, 1 hatchery RIR, 1 hatchery Easter Egger, 1 Hatchery BR, and 2 Buckeyes.
> 
> Total of 9.


You have better self control than I do. I need to find some, soon. Though my chicken empire is a temporary state, I must slow down, after this year.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 11, 2017)

Leahs Mom said:


> @oldhenlikesdogs
> Too bad we don't live closer.  I'd nab one of your broodies


I would hand them over in buckets. It is a constant stream of them. This week it's a silver laced Cochin, and my olive egger, last week was a barnevelder and a welsummer.

Plus about 9 bantams who are bickering and doubling up in nestboxes.


----------



## kdogg331 (May 12, 2017)

Somehow wasn't getting notifications on my own thread. :/

Anyway, wow you have a lot of broodies!!!


----------



## kdogg331 (May 12, 2017)

I just bought a crate. Was more expensive than I wanted (went to the store thinking it'd be like $20) but that's okay. I don't want to risk disease with an old one or have to clean a dirty one. Plus I'm sure she'll go broody again so it's an investment.. 

My concern though is if it's too small? Should I have gone with medium? That one looked too big.


----------



## kdogg331 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 12, 2017)

Any size will do as long as the chicken fits in it, and you have a way to feed and water her. Looks big enough. @aart  uses one similar.


----------



## kdogg331 (May 12, 2017)

Yeah, turns out it's actually like huge, at least height wise haha


    

Only problem is the squares on the bottom are too big but I have loads of extra hardware cloth to solve that with!


----------



## kdogg331 (May 12, 2017)

Sorry for posting 4 times lol site was reeeeeeeaaaaallyyyy slow and didn't say they posted


----------



## kdogg331 (May 12, 2017)

There, deleted the others ha


----------



## kdogg331 (May 12, 2017)

Next question, where to put the crate???? 

I really have no good spot. :/


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 12, 2017)

Mine keeps doing the same. 

Your hen would look funny with her legs sticking through the bottom. For some reason there's a cow icon now.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 12, 2017)

You could always stick her in the garage, or just in the corner. What do your birds do when it rains?


----------



## Sourland (May 12, 2017)




----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 12, 2017)

Sourland said:


>


It's a stampede!!!!!


----------



## kdogg331 (May 12, 2017)

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Mine keeps doing the same.
> 
> Your hen would look funny with her legs sticking through the bottom. For some reason there's a cow icon now.



Yeah, it's annoying. 

LOL she would! If it was just a little smaller she might be able to carry it around 

There's a cow probably cause it's a herd site.  but it's not as good as ours lol



oldhenlikesdogs said:


> You could always stick her in the garage, or just in the corner. What do your birds do when it rains?



I thought about bringing her in the house or garage but would she have problems reintegrating if I did that? I might just stick her in a corner. I was just nervous about a lone chicken in a crate with like predators and stuff but the run is secure and Gator alerts as soon as he hears anything. He watches out the other window but checks the back one occasionally too and if he hears any squawking, he stands up to look. If it's just the morning egg song, he looks again to be sure then goes back to sleep. If there is a predator (like the other day there was a fox) or if it's the middle of the night (obviously something wrong), he jumps off the bed and goes to the door and goes ballistic haha so we have no choice but to wake up. So he would probably spot any predator before they had a chance to get in. 

As for rain, they usually hide under the coop haha

But we actually used to have a roof (well plywood) on the bigger half and I plan to put something back up but we just replaced the roof like last week. Put welded wire up. I got sick of dealing with bird netting when going into the pen and plus the ladder and mismatched pieces of wood were ugly aha not that that matters but yeah. They do need more shelter from the rain though 



Sourland said:


>



Hi sour! 



oldhenlikesdogs said:


> It's a stampede!!!!!



Hide! Lol


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 13, 2017)

Don't know of this helps, but I'm onto my third broody this year, and for all of them I've had them in horse/now chicken stalls. Just put two chicks that hatched yesterday under a new broody and things seem okay so far.


----------



## aart (May 13, 2017)

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> It's a stampede!!!!!



Sorry just bored.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 13, 2017)




----------



## kdogg331 (May 13, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Don't know of this helps, but I'm onto my third broody this year, and for all of them I've had them in horse/now chicken stalls. Just put two chicks that hatched yesterday under a new broody and things seem okay so far.



That's a good idea but I don't have stalls or anything  and I'm trying to break her this time. 

But did you see my broody hen thread?



aart said:


> Sorry just bored.



Don't be sorry! I found it funny and this thread is for anything, even silly cow emojis when people are bored  



CinnamonEli said:


>



Hiiii!


----------



## kdogg331 (May 13, 2017)

Ahhhh yessssss Jim and Pam finally got engaged.


----------



## Leahs Mom (May 13, 2017)

aart said:


> Sorry just bored.



Looking like a regular farm around here.


----------



## kdogg331 (May 13, 2017)

Leahs Mom said:


> Looking like a regular farm around here.
> 
> View attachment 33703



LOL


----------



## Leahs Mom (May 13, 2017)

Okay...so this forum (meaning backyardherds) is pretty dead it seems.  Most of the threads seem old and not a lot of new going on except in the chicken world.  I'm sure we've overwhelmed the system.

I just started a thread in the bee area with no action.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 13, 2017)

Leahs Mom said:


> Okay...so this forum (meaning backyardherds) is pretty dead it seems.  Most of the threads seem old and not a lot of new going on except in the chicken world.  I'm sure we've overwhelmed the system.
> 
> I just started a thread in the bee area with no action.


Yeah it's usually pretty slow around here.  This site actually keeps locking up my phone though because it must be overwhelmed lol


----------



## kdogg331 (May 13, 2017)

Leahs Mom said:


> Okay...so this forum (meaning backyardherds) is pretty dead it seems.  Most of the threads seem old and not a lot of new going on except in the chicken world.  I'm sure we've overwhelmed the system.
> 
> I just started a thread in the bee area with no action.





CinnamonEli said:


> Yeah it's usually pretty slow around here.  This site actually keeps locking up my phone though because it must be overwhelmed lol



Yeah i agree. And mine doesnt lock my phone up but sometimes the site wont load at all


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 13, 2017)

It's only done this since byc is down too lol


----------



## kdogg331 (May 13, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> It's only done this since byc is down too lol



It's probably the influx of all the new people lol


----------



## Leahs Mom (May 13, 2017)

Yep...just us dropping in for a very congested visit


----------



## Leahs Mom (May 13, 2017)




----------



## aart (May 13, 2017)

Hahahaha^^^


----------



## kdogg331 (May 13, 2017)

I love that


----------



## aart (May 13, 2017)

Leahs Mom said:


> Okay...so this forum (meaning backyardherds) is pretty dead it seems.  Most of the threads seem old and not a lot of new going on except in the chicken world.  I'm sure we've overwhelmed the system.
> 
> I just started a thread in the bee area with no action.


I browsed thru all the topic forums...very little activity anywhere and a lot of it old, weeks and months old.
But the social forum looks to be alive and kicking(and don't think it's just the BYC influx).
Reminds me of the old Yahoo chat rooms......all just a bunch of jabberin'.
And I'm not much of a chatterer, can't keep up on those chat threads.

Wonders if the new software will put off activity on BYC when we go back there?
Wonders of that's what happened here too....not sure of how long this site has been using this software?

I don't chat much, but I do blather on occasion, especially when there are so chicken few questions to be answered or even browsed.
aartblatherout


----------



## kdogg331 (May 13, 2017)

Yeah, I noticed, for example, when I click on a photo from the "photos by our members" thing on the home page, it's always a year or more old haha of course I've only clicked on a few dog pics but still.

And yeah, I am subscribed to coffee and granny cant wait and i cant keep up there 

I hope everyone stays on BYC


----------



## greybeard (May 15, 2017)

Leahs Mom said:


> Okay...so this forum (meaning backyardherds) is pretty dead it seems.  Most of the threads seem old and not a lot of new going on except in the chicken world.  I'm sure we've overwhelmed the system.
> 
> I just started a thread in the bee area with no action.



Many of the regular BYH members are just staying away if the 'users online" window is any indication. Posting elsewhere on the web perhaps, as even the journal section is much less active than it normally is. I steered completely clear of BYH from last Friday morning until last night, which is unusual for me, but I knew from the previous few days that herd related activity was going to be very low.
Will they come back?
Maybe. 
I'm sure the page hits, views, ads viewed, and other stats is off the graph, but the same activity and slow loading has made the usability of BYH at least temporarily unattractive for many members. And let's be honest. Most people don't post just to give their keyboard a workout--the social aspect is that they/we like to see their/our posts viewed and responded to. Why bother, if within minutes, that post or thread will be pushed off 'recent posts', down the page somewhere and the only way BYH folks see it is to scroll thru the different sections? I have seen problems myself even getting a post to show up after clicking 'submit' today. 
This is normally a busy time of night,  at BYH.
Names I recognize:

Bechicken, 
Fire Ant Farm, 
Tessieo, 
greybeard,--byh
AmberKnits, 
Bunnylady, 
CntryBoy777, --byh
Mike Todd, 
Turtle Rock Farm, 
erlibrd, 
Goat Whisperer,--byh 
Hens and Roos,
farmerjan,--byh 
Mother Hen, 
wynn4578, 
Talithahorse, -byh
Finnie,
Ferguson K, --byh
Pyxis, 
SavannahLeigh, 
flypen,
oldhenlikesdogs, 
Sourland


----------



## greybeard (May 15, 2017)

BYH has never been a big 'chat' thing anyway (until now).
Here's what showed up as  "similar thread" history under this thread:
As you can see, there has traditionally been very little appetite here for "chat".


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 15, 2017)

I have been recognized. Hopefully things will slow down here by tomorrow. I will occasionally hang around as there's some good information on this site.


----------



## greybeard (May 15, 2017)

The usernames I recognized were each annotated with --byh


----------



## kdogg331 (May 15, 2017)

Hmm, you make good points greybeard. Hopefully it will die down some when most people go back to BYC and then it'll be easier for you guys to access/navigate and everything.


----------

